# Lump on kitten below shoulder blades



## oompaloompa (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forums here since we just got our two new kittens about 4 weeks ago. They are 17 weeks old and last week had their second vaccinations.

Today I noticed that one of them has a pound coin sized lump about an inch below his shoulder blades which moves about under the skin when pressed. He doesn't like me touching it as it seems to hurt him.

He seems a bit quieter than normal but is eating okay and purring away when fussed.

I am wondering if it could be a reaction to his 2nd jab (which was given on Thurs last week in about that location) - if it is, when should the lump disappear, and would a reaction like that normally be painful?

Is this something I should take him to the vets for urgently, or should I wait and see if it goes down?

Thanks so much for any advice, I'm so worried about it being something sinister. :frown:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

oompaloompa said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forums here since we just got our two new kittens about 4 weeks ago. They are 17 weeks old and last week had their second vaccinations.
> 
> Today I noticed that one of them has a pound coin sized lump about an inch below his shoulder blades which moves about under the skin when pressed. He doesn't like me touching it as it seems to hurt him.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome to PF, the lump could well be a reaction to the jabs. However, I would take the kitten back to the vet to be sure. If it it related to the recent vaccination, your vet will be able to put your mind at rest. If it's something else, the sooner your kitten receives treatment, the better. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## oompaloompa (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I rang the vet and they reassured me that it was probably the vaccination but said to go back if it didn't go away in a few days. I did end up booking an appointment, but in the end didn't need to go because the lump was clearly reducing in size. Eventually, about 11 days after the vaccination, the lump has now completely disappeared.

Very relieved! I did ask the vet whether it would be possible to give the vaccination in a different part of the kitten's body for his booster next year and she said no, that they always put it in the scruff of the neck. Anyone know any more about that and whether it can go elsewhere if there is an issue with a reaction to it?? 

Thanks.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

That's great news that the lump has disappeared 

I am aware that cats can be vaccinated at other parts of their body other than the back of the neck, but I suppose this depends on the vet and maybe the type of vaccine? Have a look at the attached link:

How to Vaccinate Your Cat

I'm definitely not advocating you vaccinate your cat yourself, but this website does give some diagrams to alternative vaccination sites on the cats body. Hope this helps. You could speak to your vet again to see if he/she will consider vaccinating elsewhere in view of the lump caused by the previous vaccine


----------

